# Expressions about staples



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to tell someone to staple his thesis so that it won't separate easily. How can I say this?

"Sido tutkielmasi, niin se ei erkaantu helposti." (?)

What is the word for removing the staple which is stuck in the papers?

"Minä poistan nitomanastoja paperista." (?)

I would like to express that the newspaper (Helsingin Sanomat) is stapled (parts A, B, C, D are bound by staples) so it's difficult (difficult in a sense that it's not at all impossible, but because the newspaper belongs to the public place) to separate into parts A, B, C and D. How can I say this?

"Lehti nidottu, siksi se on mahdoton erota osaksi." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Sido tutkielmasi, niin se ei erkaantu helposti."
Better: _Sidotuta tutkielmasi, että se pysyy [paremmin] kasassa._

"Minä poistan nitomanastoja paperista."
I'm not an expert and you may get better suggestions, but I might say: _Irrotan/Poistan niitejä/nitomahakasia lehdistä. _(_Lehti_ is the word if you talk about a newspaper.)

""Lehti nidottu, siksi se on mahdoton erota osaksi.""
_Lehti on nidottu *yhdeksi kappaleeksi / nidottu yhteen*. Siksi sitä ei voi erotella kappaleiksi/osiksi._GOM


----------



## akana

Grumpy Old Man said:


> ""Sido tutkielmasi, niin se ei erkaantu helposti."
> Better: _Sidotuta tutkielmasi, että se pysyy [paremmin] kasassa._
> GOM



Can _kasassa_ be used as a general synonym for "together," or would this only be used for a stack of paper (or anything stackable)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Can _kasassa_ be used as a general synonym for "together," or would this only be used for a stack of paper (or anything stackable)?


I don't think so. _Kasassa_ is informal for _koossa_ in the example. I should have used that word but when one writes hastily, the right words don't always enter one's mind.

GOM


----------

